# Hargus Lake?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anybody here ever fish Hargus Lake south of Columbus? I was doing some research on Google Maps and came across it today. I had never heard of it before and it supposedly holds LMB and muskies, which sounds suspicious given its size.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hargus used to be stocked with Muskies but has since been discontinued if I believe. It is also supposed to be a great fishery for lmb especially size wise. I was at the r and r seminar and the guy from the dnr showed some pictures of some really nice bass they shocked up.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bass fishing at Hargus can be tough at times, but there is some quality fish for sure.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No muskie.It was drained in the 80's and not restocked.There were a couple stragglers caught but not near a fishable population remains,if any.Bass can be excellent but it gets hit HARD.I live 5mins away and used to fish it very regularly.Anymore maybe a few times a yr.It holds good numbers of small bass and a few really good ones.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

These guys know more than me. I only fish Hargus for flathead bait and crappie! Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I fished it a couple times about 4 or 5 years ago. Real nice lake. We caught some nice bass there on minnows and also on spinnerbaits.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

I've caught some nice crappie there and alot of small bass. It's a nice little lake


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I fish Hargus occasionally and it is a good looking lake and if you do a search here you will find previous posts back many years. Water is fairly clear most days even when it rains some. It is mostly a good lake to get out on when the wind is making other waters not so friendly to small boats and kayaks. It is an electric only lake with a good amount of fishing pressure. A small boat / canoe rental is there if you need it. A fishing dock was installed for shore fishing not long ago. The boat ramp is a bit narrow and was scheduled for a rebuild last year and postponed so I'm not sure of the status on that right now. I believe there are several catfish tourneys during the week which seems to bring a good number of fishermen to the waters. I have caught some catfish myself when after panfish. I have not had much luck with larger bass at Hargus with my best being maybe a 1 1/2 pound catch. I have heard of larger bass being talked about just not witnessed or know of them myself. As a previous poster stated the Muskie were removed years back. I heard some Muskie men swore they would restore the fish to those waters afterwards and I have observed some boats trolling large lures which to me indicated that attempt may had been true. They could be just hoping for a Muskie to be there. I will make a trip or two to Hargus for sure this year. A day on the water is better than a day on the couch. Good luck


----------

